
Ask HN: What if Open Source community builds voting machines/system? - garyfirestorm
What would it take to build a voting machine&#x2F;system that is truly open source and can be deployed on large scale with security as primary focus?
======
bunnycorn
I don't see any problem in designing it.

Now, you'll just be facilitating the work for some company that will sell
them. Because they still need to be physically made and sold.

I know that Brazil uses Diebold-made machines that run Linux.

